# back at it



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Here are some pictures from the weekend. We enjoyed some warmer temps last week leading up to the weekened, and the fish were really active in the shallows. After getting our fill of smaller fish, we moved on to find some of the bruisers. With a thin layer of clouds over the sun, the big ones were not that easy to see until you got right up on them. We didn't get into insane numbers, but we probably could've, had we stayed in the oyster lagoons. We really wanted some size though. 



























































































weather looks good for the weekend...you know where i'll be


----------



## pursuit25 (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice fish, Lousiana is on my bucket list.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Awesome! And LA is way more than on my bucket list! ;D


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

> Awesome!  And LA is way more than on my bucket list! ;D


X2! Nice fish!!!


----------



## jdavis (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow those are some nice fish.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

wow    that red is a monster


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

Cant wait until Nov 10-13, 2011 to be there. Great fishing!.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

great pics and a pig of a red


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

[smiley=bravo.gif] that's a beauty! What is the make/model of skiff you have there?


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

looking good!

http://www.moldychum.com/home-old/2011/2/3/feb-slab-of-the-month-entry-big-red.html


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

[smiley=doh1.gif] 
I'll be sure to thank my "friend" for that [smiley=greenchainsaw.gif]


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

I a native suv without the cap option.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow, nice fish and on fly too! Awesome!


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2011)

Nice to see that you are using and enjoying your casting platform. By the way how is the fishing there in April, thinking about taking my first vacation in five years and thought I would come to your fair state and chase some of your Reds.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

The platform has been great! Thanks again for the deal. The main reason that I've been able to enjoy the platform, is that thankfully we've had great weather for 5 straight weekends! (probably just jinx it). Tomorrow looks like a winner again, and I have a feeling we'll run into some beasts. 


-I sent you a pm regarding April.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm a little behind but damn Tide, that's a great day! What part of the state were you fishing? I've got to get over that way.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

I was in the "Delta"  We'll meet up this spring/summer and fish the western part of LA. Winter fishing will be winding down in the next few weeks. :'(


----------

